# Not exactly my dog...my uncle's GSD India.



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

This is my uncle's GSD, India:










I think that she fits the standard better than my GSD, what do you think?


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

She is so cute, what a sweetie.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

That is indeed a beautiful dog. I am concerned though because he appears to be tied out on the live ring of a choke chain. My first dog almost died when the live ring of her choke chain got caught in the slats of our front stoop. I had some friends who lost TWO dogs who were tied out on choke chains and got tangled. Both strangled and died. Just a friendly word of warning for your uncle because I'm sure he loves his dog!


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Hmmm, I've see a nylon buckle collar on her, but maybe my uncles uses a choke chain for when she's chained up in the yard.
I'll ask him next time I see him.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

why is the dog tied outside???


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

He keeps her outside in the daytime unless it's too hot or too cold. I don't know why. I would never keep a dog outside for more than it wanted myself, but my uncle's kind of old fashioned.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

So, can anyone provide any comments on how India fits the standard?
I'm curious and all ears.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Um, anyone?


----------



## jinj (Feb 15, 2008)

Talk to him about building a dog run and get him off the chain.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

He said that he's going to fix the fence so she doesn't have to be chained, but he puts things off a lot.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

It usually takes quite a bit for most posters to get feedback about a dog's conformation because there are so few people on this board who are truly qualified (by experience and knowledge) to judge dogs against the standard. 

It takes even longer if there are no good pictures to judge by - I don't know if you've seen the sticky topic "How to Stack" which explains what the stack should look like and how it should be photographed if you want to get proper critiques. Out of the photos in this thread, only the first one comes close to a stack, and the background is almost the same color as the dog, so not even that one is a really good one to go on.

I don't feel I am qualified to judge her against the standard, let alone from those photos, but she is a pretty sable dog from what I can see, though she looks a bit heavy to me. 

I'm also disappointed that your uncle would keep her tethered outside during the day. That is not good dog ownership.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, poor girl gave birth to puppies being chained to that tree so there is no good dog ownership there, unfortunately...







(I've read CookieGSD's story on dogster).


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

I know and it makes me so sad, but there's nothing I can do about it. She has water, food, and even a dog house with a ton of bedding in it back there. Chaining dogs is not against the law in my area as long as the dog has water and shade.








The person he got her from claimed to be a rescue, but what good rescue would adopt a dog out while it was pregnant, full of worms, heartworms, malnourished, and adopt out to someone who chains the dog up no less? My uncle didn't even find out about Indy's health problems until several weeks after adopting her. Makes me sick...
And on top of that he wants to breed her again.




























And he's doing it for money. He couldn't less about health testing or whether she fits the standard or not.
I would get better pictures, but I don't go to my uncle's house often.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

poor girl


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, some good news. My uncle was puting up the fence in the back-yard so that Indy could be loose back there, but his finger broke so he can't do it now. But he has Indy in the front yard (which is fenced) and I'm told that she's having a good time out there. This is probably the first time her in life that she's been allowed to be outside without a chain.
I wish that he would let her inside instead of leaving her out all day of course, but at least it's an improvement.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I wish that he would let her inside instead of leaving her out all day of course, but at least it's an improvement.


Please don't take this the wrong way, as it's not directed at you but at your uncle, but in my opinion, a true improvement would be if Indy jumped the fence and got picked up by someone who will not return her, but will instead give her a life as a family COMPANION, which is what German Shepherds are.


----------



## CookieTN (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Historian
> 
> 
> > Quote:I wish that he would let her inside instead of leaving her out all day of course, but at least it's an improvement.
> ...


I understand...to my uncle India seems to be mostly a watch-dog and money-machine. He cares about her, but he doesn't seem to view her as a companion...


----------

